# 15' extension cords for 86 cents!



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

I know alot of you will need these, as do I! Lowes.com has 15' holiday extension cords (green) for 86 cents! Item number: HL780615 

Go get a few now!

(of course I have no affiliation towards Lowes... Just an affiliation towards saving money on props!)


----------



## immecor (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tip...just ordered 10.


----------



## Mourik (Nov 7, 2011)

Just so everyone knows...They are rated for indoor use only.
I got 4


----------



## Halloween Town Haunt (Dec 17, 2011)

I bought 12 of them! I have no worries about using them outside for 1 month at a time. GREAT DEAL!!! Thanks!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I bought 10 @ 82 cents.thanks for the heads up,cant have too many of those.


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

38 there last night when I read this, 25 when I checked again this afternoon at work, 0 when I got there after work Oh well...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I would be nervous about using such a cord indoors, I mean that is where you live. The longer the cord the more likely it may become stuck under a rug, worn and short out and you won't know it until it's too late.
That might be why some recommend unplugging them every time you leave the house.


----------

